# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC/Console - Les applis pour tablettes >  Canard Jeux Vidéo

## Mouroult

Bonjour,

pourquoi n'a-t-on pas droit au scan' des deux Canards PC parus en kiosque dans le mois ?

Pour un français résidant en Suisse, je ne cracherais pas sur la possibilité de disposer de l'intégralité des articles, éventuellement en payant un supplément. Et même, oh doux rêve, l'accés aux deux versions papiers en dématérialisé, mais dès leur sortie respective, et non 3456 jours plus tard, et dans une "sélection". Je voudrais l'intégralité, merci. :P

----------


## znokiss

Je sais pas, je réside en Suisse et je suis abonné. Et le mag chez moi c'est pas 3456 jours plus tard mais en général 1 voir 2 jours après sa sortie (disons le 3 et le 17 de chaque mois). Faut pas non plus pousser mémé dans les haricots.

----------


## Mouroult

Je me suis trompé, je parlais de la version démat' intitulée "Canard Jeux-vidéo", et si j'y avais regardé de plus près, j'aurais sans doute pas pris cet abonnement, mais je me le serais fait livrer ...

----------


## znokiss

Ah, pas de bol dans ce cas. C'est vrai que si t'es abonné au mensuel édition digital, ça fait un peu redite avec le mag papier. 

Je serais toi, j'enverrais un mail à abonnement (at) canardpc (point) com, histoire de voir si y'a pas un arrangement possible, du style "transformer" ton abo digital en abo édition papier. Je dis ça j'en sais rien, mais ça ne coûte rien d'essayer.

----------


## Mouroult

Merci pour le conseil, je vais voir ce que je peux faire.  :;):

----------

